# LFTS 5-28



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Am I the only one out this morning? Still some toms around for those that still have a tag.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Out in Shiawasee County. Rooster pheasants sounding off. 1 gobble so far. Good luck.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Out on the KZoo-Allegan county border with the kid. 

Patterned birds so know they’re here - but nothing talking.

Beautiful morning …










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck 👍 I punched my tag but I'm out just to watch the show. So far 1 hen and 14 deer, 6 of those were bucks.


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

Punched my ticket last Saturday. First public land bird. Good luck to those that still get to enjoy the chase!


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup I'm out hunting in Southern lenawee co birds are tight lipped today haven't heard a gobble yet but the deer are moving real good today 3 of the deer were bucks.What a great morning to be outdoors and seeing all the young buck's is a nice bonus.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I still have to get out at least once or eat the $7. I have set up a camera at my blind trying to figure out what time to sit there. Before there was a constant 2 hours window, this year it is six hours. Still the constant birds though.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck today, time is running short !
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> I still have to get out at least once or eat the $7. I have set up a camera at my blind trying to figure out what time to sit there. Before there was a constant 2 hours window, this year it is six hours. Still the constant birds though.
> View attachment 834398
> 
> View attachment 834399


Nice pic


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

4 hens and a tom for me this morning. Had the tom at 30 yards and missed him with all 3 shots. The bright side is I get to keep hunting, I love the late season.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jscheel said:


> 4 hens and a tom for me this morning. Had the tom at 30 yards and missed him with all 3 shots. The bright side is I get to keep hunting, I love the late season.


You will be rewarded with a evan bigger one.So many people I know say when they miss one couple days later they end up with a bigger one


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

He may be rewarded with a bigger one - but perhaps not until 2023. The fat lady is definitely warming up for anyone with a ZZ or 0234 tag in their pocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

